# 1985 Willy Roberts Skiff - New Member



## EvanHammer

Post some pics of that skiff!


----------



## Willy85




----------



## jay.bush1434

Welcome. Feel free to post more pics of your skiff! #skiffporn


----------



## Willy85

jay.bush1434 said:


> Welcome. Feel free to post more pics of your skiff! #skiffporn


----------



## Jpscott1

Nice boat!


----------



## Zika

Sweet classic right there. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bruce J

She's a beaut!


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard! Sweet skiff!


----------



## Backwater

Welcome. There are a couple of guys on this site that have retro Willy's like yours, including all wood hulls. Several even have new ones. Where are you located?


----------



## Willy85

Backwater said:


> Welcome. There are a couple of guys on this site that have retro Willy's like yours, including all wood hulls. Several even have new ones. Where are you located?


Hello Backwater. I'm in Naples. I usually head south (10k Islands) to get away from the crowds here these days.


----------



## Backwater

RobA is one of those members with a wooden Willys. He's in Ft Myers. Do a search on this site and you'll find him.

I love the 10k. One of my ole stompin grounds!


----------



## RobA

Willy85 said:


> Hello Backwater. I'm in Naples. I usually head south (10k Islands) to get away from the crowds here these days.


I did have a wooden Willy like Backwater mentioned but I sold it last year to a guy in Naples. He's actually the guy I bought it from and the person that originally restored it. I loved that boat, but moved houses and no longer had the garage space to store it. You can see it here on his website:

https://naplesfishing.com/1976-willy-roberts-boat-restoration/


----------



## Backwater

RobA said:


> I did have a wooden Willy like Backwater mentioned but I sold it last year to a guy in Naples. He's actually the guy I bought it from and the person that originally restored it. I loved that boat, but moved houses and no longer had the garage space to store it. You can see it here on his website:
> 
> https://naplesfishing.com/1976-willy-roberts-boat-restoration/


Wow, sweet restore! But I do understand the garage space, or lack thereof. 

My perfect dream home will have 3 - 2 car garages!  Oh well, wishful thinkin!


----------



## Willy85

RobA said:


> I did have a wooden Willy like Backwater mentioned but I sold it last year to a guy in Naples. He's actually the guy I bought it from and the person that originally restored it. I loved that boat, but moved houses and no longer had the garage space to store it. You can see it here on his website:
> 
> https://naplesfishing.com/1976-willy-roberts-boat-restoration/


Hello RobA, I know the guy...he's one hell of a guide and nice guy. I've fished out of that boat a few times...I went to high school with his wife.


----------

